# Moving to Canada for good - Buy or Lease



## KYB89 (Dec 30, 2020)

Hey everyone,

I'm planning to move to Canada in a year or two or as soon as the pandemic subsides since most of my relatives are there. My job is fully remote and I manage my business at the comfort of my home, so I opted to look for property there and move in as soon as possible. I've seen some great property from this site, and I'll probably move into one of their developments in the future. I just want to ask how mortgages/financing works for non-citizens? Would it be possible to get a mortgage approved in a short amount of time? or should I just opt to look for a long term lease. 

Thanks in advance for all your input and advice. Cheers!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

KYB89 said:


> I just want to ask how mortgages/financing works for non-citizens? Would it be possible to get a mortgage approved in a short amount of time? or should I just opt to look for a long term lease.


Citizenship doesn't matter. Your problem might end up being a lack of a local credit history or work history.

Canada is a big place . Where? Parts of the country are much more economical . Others are very expensive.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm assuming you've looked into things and are qualified to emigrate here?


----------

